# Massive Clearout!!!



## Grant100282 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hiya, Im looking to sell or trade some unwanted Warhammer in order to fund my new Dark Elf army and was wondering if you would be interested? The following is up for sale;


*TOMB KINGS*

*Hard Back army book
*Tomb Kings magic cards

*Warsphinx (partially painted)
*3x Chariots (one painted and based)
*lich priest

*wight king (was to be used as arkhan the black)

*10 tomb guard

*necrotect

*2 screaming skull catapults from the mantic games range
*16 painted and based skeleton spearmen

* 'spare bits' from the sprews 


*HIGH ELVES*
* High elf mage on foot
*High Elf Prince on Horse

*10x Swordmasters of Hoeth (inc command)

*10x High Elf Spearmen (inc command)

*High Elf Prince on Eagle

*13x Silver Helms





*Space Hulk - 1st Edition*
in box and complete except 2 terminators


*Heroquest* - *1st Edition*
complete and in box. parts of the 3 expansions are present also put not complete


*Advanced Heroquest - 1st Edition*
in box, all floor tiles present but only about 75% of figures (we always used warhammer fantasy ones)




Im more than happy to sell just parts if your not interested in complete collection. I would also entertain the idea of 'swapping' for any Dark Elf bits you have! I look forward to hearing from you, regards,


Grant


----------

